
New Google play developer console - dazbradbury
http://android-developers.blogspot.ca/2012/10/new-google-play-developer-console.html
======
Pkeod
Can we get promo codes now? That and the ability to turn free apps back to
paid.

------
philbarr
It definitely looks a lot nicer than previously, and the better publishing
workflow sounds nice even though I haven't tried it. I spent quite a bit of
time trying to publish my first app and it made me feel pretty stupid!

------
CookWithMe
> it's how you continue to iterate and make beautiful, successful apps.

I think it's great that they officially support "release early and often"!

------
justinph
Looks like a nice improvement. And, they made the login link a little easier
to find!

------
benguild
Looks nice!

